# High End Gaming PC 2014 / 2015



## The_Dragon (1. September 2014)

*Moin moin und guten Nabend werte Hardwarespezialisten *

meine Technik erreicht schon seit einiger Zeit ihre Grenzen. Ich denke, dass ist aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das System Anfang des Jahres 2008 konfiguriert wurde. ^^

Ich möchte ein neues System, mit eurer Hilfe, zusammen zu stellen.

Damit dies gelingt, solltet ihr über meine Vorhaben informiert sein - dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen zusammengesucht und beantwortet. _(Siehe Spoiler)_


*Danke schonmal im Voraus, für die wertvollen Tipps, Hinweise als auch Vorschläge!*





Spoiler



*High End Gaming-PC* _(Prozessor Intel Xeon oder i7, Topic: Stream und Gaming)_


*1.* Wie viel Geld möchtest du maximal ausgeben?
Maximal 1800 - besser weniger.


*2.* Welche(s) Betriebssystem(e) möchtest du auf dem PC einsetzen? Sind diese bereits vorhanden oder müssen sie neu gekauft werden?
Windows 7 64-Bit, bereits vorhanden


*3.* Benötigst du außer dem PC noch weitere Komponenten (Monitor, Tastatur, Maus...)?
Evtl. einen neuen Monitor, derzeit 24“TFT von Asus (VW246H); möglichst in der Höhe verstellbar.


*4.* Welche Monitorauflösung _(z.B. 1920x1080)_ benutzt du? Wenn ein neuer Monitor gekauft werden soll: Welche Größe _(ggf. Auflösung)_ hast du im Blick?
1920x1080 Full HD, evtl. noch ein 24“


*5.* Was machst du mit dem PC (bitte genau beschreiben; "HD-Videos" können beispielsweise angeguckt oder bearbeitet werden)?
Filme schauen _(auch Blu-Rays)_, Zocken, mit Fraps oder MSI Afterburner Spiele aufnehmen und hinterher bearbeiten + in 1080p rendern und im Netz surfen

Vorhaben: Live Stream - dazu endweder eine Capture Card oder zwei Grafikkarten im SLI / Crossfire Verbund.


*6.* Welche Anwendungen/Spiele... nutzt du genau?
Aktuelle und alte Spieletitel 
_(Freelancer, Call of Duty, Command&Conquer, Age of Empires, ShotOnline, Minecraft, Battelfield 1942 bis 4, Need for Speed- und GTA- Assassins Creed Reihe bishin zu 
Star Citizen)_
Videobearbeitungsprogramme Fraps, MSI Afterburner, Sony Vegas
Kommunikationsprogramme Skype, Teamspeak 3, IRC, Icq, Mumble, … 


*7.* Möchtest du auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können? Sollen diese auf höchsten Details laufen?
Ja, wenn möglich auf Ultra.


*8.* Wünschst du dir bestimmte Extras (Bsp: Speicherkartenleser, WLAN, BluRay, SSD, TV-Karte...)?
BluRay,  SSD _(mindestens 250 GB; WLAN, Bluetooth und Speicherkartenleser nur optional, kein muss)_


*9.* Werden bestimmte Anschlüsse benötigt (Bsp: eSATA, Firewire, Thunderbolt...)?
Jein ^^, evtl. ein anschluss für Beamer bzw. zwei bis drei Bildschirme


*10.* Wünschst du dir bestimmte Eigenschaften _(leise, übertaktbar, kleines Gehäuse...)_?
Nicht zu laut. Habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen im Bereich des Übertakten gemacht. _(Möglichkeit kann gegeben sein)_

Meine Maschine lief bisher für ihr Alter zufriedenstellend. Bisher musste ich nur ein Netzteil auswechseln. Ich weiß nicht wie lange sich die CPU / Graifkkarten halten wenn man sie übertaktet. 


*11.* Wie viel Festplattenspeicher benötigst du ungefähr?
Zwischen 2 und 6TB verteilt auf mindestens 2 Festplatten, diese sollten alle dieselbe Marke haben (Seagate oder Western Digital); Hinweis: ab 64 MB Cache; 3,5“; 7200 rpm


*12.* Möchtest du den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten?
Möglichkeit könnte zu mindestens gegeben sein, aber wenn denn eher Grafikkarte – ansonsten weniger.


*13.* Hast du Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmten Herstellern? Warum?
Bisher habe ich nur Erfahrungen mit Intel und Nvidia gemacht. Kann bis auf ein paar Einzelfälle nicht weiter klagen. Von AMD oder Ati habe ich bisher die Finger von gelassen.
Warum? Gute Frage, früher dachte ich – was mehr kostet bringt auch mehr– heute weiß ich, dass das durchaus Schwachsinn ist und man es nicht verallgemeinern kann.

Offen für eure Vorschläge, bitte mit Begründung.


*14.* Willst du den PC an eine hochwertige Soundanlage bzw. ein hochwertiges Headset anschließen?
Ja, mein 7.1 Headset hat eine separate Soundkarte (USB 3.0); aber 5.1 Surround Sound sollte mindestens am Mainboard ansteckbar sein.


*15.* Bevorzugst du bestimmte Shops (evtl. lokal)?
Nein. Wobei - Idealo kann ich aber empfehlen. In letzter Zeit war es dort günstiger im Vergleich zu Geizhals.


*16.* Kannst du noch Teile aus deinem alten PC verwenden? Wie lautet die genaue Modellbezeichnung?
Jein. Ich habe eigentlich vor, den alten in der Familie weiter zu geben für eine Mahlzeit. ^^


*17.* Willst du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen oder machst du das selbst?
Fähig- und Fertigkeiten zum selbst zusammenmontieren sind vorhanden, bei einen fertig-gestellten PC ist es im Garantiefall zwar besser, aber dafür kostet das meiner Meinung nach auch mehr. Am günstigsten kommt man dabei weg, wenn man die Teile separat bestellt (möglichst wenige verschiedene Händler, um die Versandkosten auch klein zu halten)


*18.* Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu deiner Konfiguration?
Ich bin mir unsicher, ob sich der Sockel 1150 lohnt, oder lieber direkt auf Sockel 2011 um zu steigen. Preis-Leistungstechnisch würde ich ja zum 1150er tendieren.
Unsicher bin ich mir auch, ob ich dieses Jahr oder lieber auf die neuen Geräte im nächsten Jahr warten soll.




_Für alle Star Citizen Interessierten: _


Spoiler



Bis zum 05.09.2014 könnt ihr kostenlos reinschnuppern (Anmeldung erforderlich)
Code: *DRAGONFLIGHT2K14*




*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2014)

So könnte es gemacht werden:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Rund 1350€, leise und sehr flott


----------



## eXquisite (2. September 2014)

Das von dem Nutzer sieht schon sehr gut aus, da aber noch Spielraum ist könnte man auch auf den neuen Sockel 2011-3 bauen. 

Das würde dann so aussehen: 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-ripjaws-4-rot-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3000c15q-16grr-a1155352.html
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x NZXT H440 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2014)

DDR3 RAM läuft nicht


----------



## eXquisite (2. September 2014)

Das ist das Problem wenn man schnell seine Liste editiert 

Ist abkorrigiert, natürlich dieser Speicher: G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ugelas (2. September 2014)

Das ich selbst momentan auch meins zsm baue kann ich dir zumindest mal mein vorhaben schreiben, wobei das den vorschlägen von pc-nutzer auch sehr ähnelt.
Ich persönlich baue auf ein möglichst leises system: 

Tower: https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-5-anthrazit-a971411.html
Mainboard: https://geizhals.de/msi-z97-gaming-7-7916-001r-a1109467.html
CPU: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html
GPU: https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html
SSD: https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-512gb-ct512mx100ssd1-a1122682.html
SSHD: https://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-sshd-kit-2tb-stcl2000400-a1051499.html
RAM: https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html
CPU-Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3-bk019-a1054341.html
Netzteil: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html
falls Laufwerk: https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24nsb0-schwarz-gh24nsb0-auar10b-gh24nsb0-auar11b-a1025254.html


----------



## ich111 (2. September 2014)

Damit die CPU im Sockel nicht rumrutscht solltest du aber noch Panzertape mitkaufen


----------



## basarcan (2. September 2014)

Bei dem Budget würde ich sofort zu den Neuen Haswell-E 2011-3 Prozessoren greifen..auch wenn DDR4 nicht wirklich billig ist.

Und der i7-4790K passt auf kein 2011-3 bzw. 2011 Board..(sry hab den Witz von ich111 aufgeklärt)


----------



## basarcan (2. September 2014)

2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB (2x 8GB), DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA)
1 x http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html
1 x ASUS X99-A (90MB0K50-M0EAY0)
1 x LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, retail (-32)
1 x http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html
1 x Fractal Design Define XL R2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-R2-BL)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203)

Ein Monstrum..wahrscheinlich der stärkste PC, den ich in den letzten Monaten konfiguriert habe. Er ist gerade noch im Budget (nach EDIT: 4 Euro drüber)..wenn du willst kannst du dann noch eine weitere GraKa später hinzukaufen. Ansonsten wurde auf alle deine Wünsche acht genommen.

EDIT 2: Wenn du wirklich unbedingt unter dem Budget bleiben willst..kannst du 23€ sparen. Indem du https://geizhals.de/msi-x99s-sli-plus-7885-002r-a1148609.html als MOBO nimmst. Netzteil ist auch etwas überbewertet..aber ich dachte nur an die Zukunft, denn lt. PSU Calculator sind die 730/750 Watt Varianten der Darkpro und Power Zone Netzteile, bei einer Weiteren GPU, zu 93-97% bei Volllast belastet.


----------



## rackcity (2. September 2014)

wenn dann statt der HIS die vapor-x oder TRI-X. die HIS wird bei der 290er sicher gut laut.
statt dem HR-02 würde ich nen Brocken 2, DRP 3, .. nehmen für OC
und 2 3tb platten?


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

ugelas schrieb:


> Ich persönlich baue auf ein möglichst leises system:



Wenn du den Rechner so baust wird er seeeehr leise sein  

CPU passt nicht aufs Mainboard


----------



## laser11 (2. September 2014)

moin allerseits
ein kleiner tip von mir.
warte mit dem kauf noch ca 1-2 mon.
der launch der neuen grakas steht bevor, evtl gibts da was besseres zum gleichen geld.


----------



## pphs (2. September 2014)

oder das gleiche für weniger x_x


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2014)

basarcan schrieb:


> 2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB (2x 8GB), DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA)
> ...



Einen Fehler hast du auch drin, 2 Ramriegel für Quadchannel ist blöd, nimm 4 Riegel sonst verschenkst Leistung.


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

ugelas schrieb:


> Das ich selbst momentan auch meins zsm baue kann ich dir zumindest mal mein vorhaben schreiben, wobei das den vorschlägen von pc-nutzer auch sehr ähnelt.
> Ich persönlich baue auf ein möglichst leises system:
> 
> Tower: https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-5-anthrazit-a971411.html
> ...



Wieso hast du eine SSHD drinnen? Eine SSD ist schneller und wenn du eine drinnen hast, macht eine SSHD keinen Sinn mehr.
Hau das Teil raus und mach ne HDD rein.

@TE: Hier gibts einige gute Konfigs für dich. Ich würde aber weder auf die neuen CPUs setzen, noch auf DDR4. Viel zu teuer noch und zu wenig Leistungshewinn für den Preis. Man muss das Geld ja nicht verbrennen.

Auf die neue Graka Generation warten macht auch nur bedingt Sinn. Am Anfang wird es noch nicjt so gute Customkarten geben und wer weiß wie toll die Referenzkarten wirklich sind.


----------



## eXquisite (2. September 2014)

> Tower: https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-sil...t-a971411.html
> Mainboard: https://geizhals.de/msi-x99s-gaming-...-a1159302.html
> CPU: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-47...-a1119923.html
> GPU: https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x...-a1067162.html
> ...



Das passt vorne und hinten nicht, die CPU passt nicht aufs Board  Außerdem brauchst du DDR4 und nicht DDR3, nimm ma lieber meine Konfi.


----------



## ugelas (2. September 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rechner so baust wird er seeeehr leise sein
> 
> CPU passt nicht aufs Mainboard


 
sry, hatte nur die links im halbschlaf rausgesucht. sollte das gaming 7 z97 und nicht x99 werden -.- 
https://geizhals.de/msi-z97-gaming-7-7916-001r-a1109467.html


----------



## ugelas (2. September 2014)

warum sshd?... natürlich machts keinen unterschied wirklich, aber kostetete bei mir dasselbe wie ne hdd mit gleichem speicher... hatte vielfach gut abgeschnitten und bin so auch ganz zufrieden 

zudem wollte ich mir gern die möglichkeit offen halten nen zweites bs zu installieren. nur ich werd dafür nicht noch ne ssd einbaun...


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

Dann hast du den Sinn der SSHD nicht verstanden. Die merkt sich in ihrem Chache nur das was häufig verwendet wird und da du nur hin und wieder ein 2. Betriebssystem startest landest das schon mal nicht im Chache. Ganz zu schweigen davon wird von deiner SSHD ja quer beet abgerufen da du sie auch als Datengrab nehmen willst.

Was nützt dir also die SSHD? Richtig...nichts.

Die 2TB Version der Seagate Barracuda kostet ~68€. Deine SSHD kostet ~103€. Du zahlst also 35€ für etwas was dir nichts bringt.


----------



## basarcan (2. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Einen Fehler hast du auch drin, 2 Ramriegel für Quadchannel ist blöd, nimm 4 Riegel sonst verschenkst Leistung.



Ja..haste recht. Dann eine 4x4 GB Kombination..dürfte nicht viel mehr kosten.
War wohl um 3:00 etwas überhastig.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. September 2014)

> Ja, mein 7.1 Headset hat eine separate Soundkarte (USB 3.0);



So viel schönes Geld geht in den Rechner, aber der Sound darf wie aus der Regentonne klingen.


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> So viel schönes Geld geht in den Rechner, aber der Sound darf wie aus der Regentonne klingen.



Zuerst der Rechner und dann der Sound. 

Mache ich auch so, dafür kommt dann was ordentliches her und vielleicht macht das der TE ja auch.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2014)

7.1 Headset mit eigener Soundkarte ?


----------



## The_Dragon (2. September 2014)

*Guten Nabend werte Hardwarespezialisten*,

bitte entschuldigt, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. _Aber gut, besser spät als nie.

Wow, mit den vielen Antworten habe ich nun nicht gerechnet. Ihr seid flink bei der Arbeit - wer weiß wo noch? _

*Danke an alle User, die hier Vorschläge - Hinweise und Verbesserungsvorschläge oder nützliche Kommentare beigetragen haben.* _(Siehe Spoiler)_



Spoiler



der pc-nutzer

eXquisite

ugelas

basarcan

rackcity

donma08

laser11

pphs

MehlstaubtheCat

Ramons01

Johnny_Burke



@der pc-nutzer


Spoiler






der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> So könnte es gemacht werden:
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
> ...






Starkes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ohne Frage!

Könntest du bitte auch eine Konfi machen für Sockel 2011 / 2011v3? 



@ eXquisite


Spoiler






eXquisite schrieb:


> Das von dem Nutzer sieht schon sehr gut aus, da aber noch Spielraum ist könnte man auch auf den neuen Sockel 2011-3 bauen.
> 
> Das würde dann so aussehen:
> 
> ...





 
Die Konfiguration scheint beeindruckend zu sein. Was meinst du zum *Kommentar* von Ramons01? 


@basarcan 


Spoiler






basarcan schrieb:


> 2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB (2x 8GB), DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA)
> ...






Bis auf das Gehäuse, sieht das Angebot interessant aus.


@  rackcity


Spoiler






rackcity schrieb:


> wenn dann statt der HIS die vapor-x oder TRI-X. die HIS wird bei der 290er sicher gut laut.
> statt dem HR-02 würde ich nen Brocken 2, DRP 3, .. nehmen für OC
> und 2 3tb platten?





 
Im Spoiler _(siehe erster Beitrag)_https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/6754159/ hatte ich vorgeschlagen zwischen 2 und 6 TB Speicherkapazität, neben einer SSD, als Festplatte mit ein zu beziehen. Trotzdem danke für deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.


@ laser11 & pphs


Spoiler






laser11 schrieb:


> moin allerseits
> ein kleiner tip von mir.
> warte mit dem kauf noch ca 1-2 mon.
> der launch der neuen grakas steht bevor, evtl gibts da was besseres zum gleichen geld.






Ich denke ich werde deinen Ratschlag beherzigen. Vielleicht bekommt man wirklich das Paket _(auch im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis)_ günstiger.


@Ramons01


Spoiler






Ramons01 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @TE: Hier gibts einige gute Konfigs für dich. Ich würde aber weder auf die neuen CPUs setzen, noch auf DDR4. Viel zu teuer noch und zu wenig Leistungshewinn für den Preis. Man muss das Geld ja nicht verbrennen.
> 
> Auf die neue Graka Generation warten macht auch nur bedingt Sinn. Am Anfang wird es noch nicjt so gute Customkarten geben und wer weiß wie toll die Referenzkarten wirklich sind.






Also ein Freund vom 'Geld verbrennen' bin ich nicht. Aber der Intel Core i7-5820K hat 6 Kerne a jeweils 3,3 GHz, vielleicht wird er ja im nächsten Monat günstiger. Ich mein klar ist, dass man aktuell die High-End Hardware für Sockel 1150 relativ günstig erhält. Das spricht für sich.


@ Johnny_Burke


Spoiler






Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> So viel schönes Geld geht in den Rechner, aber der Sound darf wie aus der Regentonne klingen.





Ramons01 schrieb:


> Zuerst der Rechner und dann der Sound.
> 
> Mache ich auch so, dafür kommt dann was ordentliches her und vielleicht macht das der TE ja auch.





 
Ich halte es genau wie Ramons01 es geschrieben hat.


@Rosigatton


Spoiler






Rosigatton schrieb:


> 7.1 Headset mit eigener Soundkarte ?





Ja, ich nutze seit 2009 das Razer Megalodon 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset. Ich denke ich werd mir aber bald ein neues / anderes zulegen. Zunächst muss aber erstmal die Hardware aktuallisiert werden.


-----------          -----------          -----------

*Neue Fragen:*
1. Welchen Bildschirm würdert ihr für die jeweilige Konfiguration empfehlen? 
2. Wenn die Intel Core i7 - K - Version reinkommt, was müsste ich beim übertakten beachten?
2.1. Wielange halten übertaktete Hardware im Durchschnitt?
2.2. Ist es überhaupt nötig den Prozessor zu übertakten (im Bezug auf das Vorhaben: Streaming und Video rendern)?
3. Was haltet ihr von Capture Cards? Bzw. einer zweiten Graifkkarte zum streamen? Oder reichen die vorgeschlagenen Systeme dafür locker aus?

-----------          -----------          -----------

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2014)

1. Welchen Bildschirm würdert ihr für die jeweilige Konfiguration empfehlen? 
2. Wenn die Intel Core i7 - K - Version reinkommt, was müsste ich beim übertakten beachten?
2.1. Wielange halten übertaktete Hardware im Durchschnitt?
2.2. Ist es überhaupt nötig den Prozessor zu übertakten (im Bezug auf das Vorhaben: Streaming und Video rendern)?
3. Was haltet ihr von Capture Cards? Bzw. einer zweiten Graifkkarte zum streamen? Oder reichen die vorgeschlagenen Systeme dafür locker aus?

1. Musst die anderen Fragen nicht mein Fachgebiet.
2. Nicht viel, guten Airflow im Gehäuse, guten CPU Kühler dazu.
Wenn du willst helfe ich dir über TS beim einstellen. (mein Fachgebiet  )
2.1.Genauso lange wie nicht übertaktete Hardware. 
Vorausgesetzt du willst deinen Rechner nicht 15 Jahre lange benutzen 
2.2 Du wirst es deutlich merken beim Streamen und Videorendern, 15-20% Mehrleistung ist keine Seltenheit.
3. Reicht locker, sogar mit Shadowplay von Nvidia lässt sich soweit ich weiß Streamen. 
Man kann das mit eine Zusatzkarte machen aber für den Anfang würde ich das ohne machen.

Habe da Kumpels die das machen wenn Hilfe brauchst ebenso melden.

Als nächstes ein gutes Headset von Beyerdynamic dazu ein gutes Stand Mikrofon und gut is


----------



## Johnny_Burke (3. September 2014)

Kannst dich später auch wieder gerne an uns wenden wenn es dann um die Kopfhörer und das Mikrofon geht. 

Bis dahin viel Glück mit deinem Rechner. 
Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (3. September 2014)

Jop, die Razer Teile klingen wie Blechschüsseln.



> Die Konfiguration scheint beeindruckend zu sein. Was meinst du zum Kommentar von Ramons01?



Das Kommentar ist doch garnicht auf meinen Post bezogen 

Die Konfi auf die das Bezogen ist passt aber wirklich hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## basarcan (3. September 2014)

Wieso sollte man unter High End einen 08/15 i7 4970k empfehlen, wenn man doch noch im Budget einen hoch gezüchteten 6 Kerner (mit 12 Threads  ) haben kann. 
Wie schon bekannt fallen nicht gerade die Preise von Intel Prozessoren, sofern sie nicht schon 3-4 Jahre alt sind. Ein 1555 Prozessor wie der 2600k kostet nicht weniger wie schon vor 2 Jahren. Sofern meine Behauptung stimmt, wird der Preis des neuen i7 5820k fallen. Ich denke das 350€ auch passen, wenn man bedenkt das man dann einen Prozessor hat der mehr als doppelt so viele Lanes ansteuern kann und auch doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher verarbeiten kann. Man hat ausserdem für eine lange Zeit ein Board was in allem überlegen und aktuell sein wird. Denn wenn der Umschwung auf DDR-4 erst beginnt, müssen alle mit DDR-3 nachrücken.

DDR-3 hat sich anscheinend vom Preislichen her Signifikant gesteigert. Ich hab gerade ein Kit (16 GB 1600 MHz Crucial Sport) eingebaut, welches ich für nur 71€ neu bei Alternate vor einem Jahr erworben hatte. Jetzt kostet der Müll mindestens 130€. Wieso soll ich dann nicht gleich zu DDR-4 greifen? Kostet schließlich nur 60-70€ mehr..wird geringeren Wertverlust haben und ist auch noch signifikant schneller? 

MOBO ist zugegeben teuer..aber das wahr schon immer das Problem des 2011 Sockels. Man hat dafür das mehrfache der Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Ich würde zugegeben noch bis Weihnachten warten, um noch den einen oder anderen Euro rauszuschlagen. 

Auf die neuen GraKas würde ich nicht warten..das kann schließlich dauern und die momentanen Reihen werden auch keinen größeren Preisdrop vernehmen können.


----------



## basarcan (3. September 2014)

löschen


----------



## basarcan (3. September 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> und 2 3tb platten?


 
ja stand so in seinem spoiler


----------



## The_Dragon (3. September 2014)

*Moin moin*

_und danke, dass ihr mich weiterhin unterstüzt. _ 



Spoiler



MehlstaubtheCat

Johnny_Burke

eXquisite

basarcan





@ MehlstaubtheCat


Spoiler






MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 1. Welchen Bildschirm würdert ihr für die jeweilige Konfiguration empfehlen?
> 2. Wenn die Intel Core i7 - K - Version reinkommt, was müsste ich beim übertakten beachten?
> 2.1. Wielange halten übertaktete Hardware im Durchschnitt?
> 2.2. Ist es überhaupt nötig den Prozessor zu übertakten (im Bezug auf das Vorhaben: Streaming und Video rendern)?
> ...





 
Okay, das hört sich gut an. Wenn du magst, dann kannst du mir via PN die Teamspeak Adresse zukommen lassen. Bei Gelegenheit schau ich dann gerne vorbei. _(Bist du dort ebenso mit dem Nick zu erreichen?)_

Also zeittechnisch gesehen würde ich es gerne sehen, dass die neue kommende Technik länger durchhält wie mein aktuelle. Sprich, mindestens 7 Jahre - besser länger. 

Ja, das mit dem Streamen über Shadowplay von Nvidia habe ich auch gehört. Einige waren damit aber 'unzufrieden'. 

Bei Beyerdynamic  habe ich vieles gefunden. Aber welches meinst du?


@ Johnny_Burke


Spoiler






Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Kannst dich später auch wieder gerne an uns wenden wenn es dann um die Kopfhörer und das Mikrofon geht.
> 
> Bis dahin viel Glück mit deinem Rechner.
> Gruß





 
Okay, aber vielleicht kannst du auch einfach schreiben, was du aktuell für eine gelungene Ausrüstung in Form von Kopfhörer und Mikrofon sieht.


@eXquisite


Spoiler






eXquisite schrieb:


> Jop, die Razer Teile klingen wie Blechschüsseln.
> 
> 
> Das Kommentar ist doch garnicht auf meinen Post bezogen
> ...






Nein, ich meinte auf die Aussage / Meinung von Ramons01. 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber weder auf die neuen CPUs setzen, noch auf DDR4. Viel zu teuer noch und zu wenig Leistungshewinn für den Preis. Man muss das Geld ja nicht verbrennen.



Also, dass die neue CPU Reihe samt DDR4 für ihn nichts anderes wie "Geldverbrennen" bedeutet.


@ basarcan


Spoiler






basarcan schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man unter High End einen 08/15 i7 4970k empfehlen, wenn man doch noch im Budget einen hoch gezüchteten 6 Kerner (mit 12 Threads  ) haben kann.
> Wie schon bekannt fallen nicht gerade die Preise von Intel Prozessoren, sofern sie nicht schon 3-4 Jahre alt sind. Ein 1555 Prozessor wie der 2600k kostet nicht weniger wie schon vor 2 Jahren. Sofern meine Behauptung stimmt, wird der Preis des neuen i7 5820k fallen. Ich denke das 350€ auch passen, wenn man bedenkt das man dann einen Prozessor hat der mehr als doppelt so viele Lanes ansteuern kann und auch doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher verarbeiten kann. Man hat ausserdem für eine lange Zeit ein Board was in allem überlegen und aktuell sein wird. Denn wenn der Umschwung auf DDR-4 erst beginnt, müssen alle mit DDR-3 nachrücken.
> 
> DDR-3 hat sich anscheinend vom Preislichen her Signifikant gesteigert. Ich hab gerade ein Kit (16 GB 1600 MHz Crucial Sport) eingebaut, welches ich für nur 71€ neu bei Alternate vor einem Jahr erworben hatte. Jetzt kostet der Müll mindestens 130€. Wieso soll ich dann nicht gleich zu DDR-4 greifen? Kostet schließlich nur 60-70€ mehr..wird geringeren Wertverlust haben und ist auch noch signifikant schneller?
> ...






Ich weiß nur nicht wie sich die Preise im allgemeinen zu Weihnachten in der Technikabteilung verhalten. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen mit Sicherheit auch den Preis. 
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich auch nicht - überhaupt bis Weihnachten warten kann. September und Oktober kann ich wohl noch abwarten. Aber dann wird es echt schwierig. 

Aktuelle liegt der Listenpreis bei 342 Euro für den i7-5820K (Boxed).



basarcan schrieb:


> löschen


Ich habe es versucht - hab aber den Knopf nicht gefunden _(falls es überhaupt möglich ist)_.

-----------          -----------          -----------

Dann bleibt auf jeden Fall noch die Frage 1 übrig: 
Welchen Bildschirm würdert ihr für die jeweilige Konfiguration empfehlen? 

-----------          -----------          -----------

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## Ramons01 (3. September 2014)

Ist halt die Frage was du gerne für einen Bildschirm hättest.

Welche Größe soll es sein? FullHD oder schon WQHD?


WQHD ist etwas fordernder für deine neue 290er. 

Da gäbe es diesen Monitor hier: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Wenn du mehr zu diesem Monitor wissen willst kannst du mal ein bisschen hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea-289.html

Ich kann dir aber jetzt schon sagen, dass du nur den Preis + Einfuhrsteuer zahlen musst und eventueller Zuschlag bei Hänler wie FedEx (10€) - wären bei 259€ + 49€ + 10€ = 318€ und das für einen 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor mit PLS-Panel...also nicht schlecht. Da zahlst du bei Marken ordentlich mehr.


----------



## basarcan (4. September 2014)

The_Dragon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht wie sich die Preise im allgemeinen zu Weihnachten in der Technikabteilung verhalten. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen mit Sicherheit auch den Preis.
> Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich auch nicht - überhaupt bis Weihnachten warten kann. September und Oktober kann ich wohl noch abwarten. Aber dann wird es echt schwierig.
> 
> Aktuelle liegt der Listenpreis bei 342 Euro für den i7-5820K (Boxed).



Ja wie schon gesagt..die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Preislich wird sich wahrscheinlich erst Weihnachten was tun..ansonsten bleibt der Preis bis in die nächsten zwei Jahre unverändert. 
Das Razer hatte ich auch noch vor 2 Jahren gehabt..hab es dann vertickert, als ich bemerkte, dass es bald den Geist aufgibt. Die Soundkarte + Beyerdynamic Lösung ist wirklich die beste auf dem Markt.
Bildschirm würde ich auf Ramons' Rat eingehen.

Ansonsten noch Viel Glück


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. September 2014)

The_Dragon schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> * SPOILER *
> 
> Starkes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ohne Frage!
> ...



Sähe dann wohl genauso aus wie in Beitrag #3


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

Dann misch ich mich auch ma ein 
Ich hab diesen bildschirm daheim, befeuert von einer 290 pcs+.
Kann man nicht meckern, schickes bild, mega dünner rand, und die 8ms sind mir noch nie aufgefallen 
Bekommt meine Empfehlung. 
Gruß


----------



## The_Dragon (5. September 2014)

*Moin moin,*

_sorry, ich hatte gestern einiges zu tun - kam nicht dazu eine Nachricht zu schreiben._


@ Ramons01


Spoiler






Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was du gerne für einen Bildschirm hättest.
> 
> Welche Größe soll es sein? FullHD oder schon WQHD?
> 
> ...






Dein vorgeschlagerner Bildschirm ist echt gut!

Hast du ansonsten auch ein Vorschlag, für ein 24" Monitor und der um die 100 Hz hat?


@ basarcan


Spoiler






basarcan schrieb:


> Ja wie schon gesagt..die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Preislich wird sich wahrscheinlich erst Weihnachten was tun..ansonsten bleibt der Preis bis in die nächsten zwei Jahre unverändert.
> Das Razer hatte ich auch noch vor 2 Jahren gehabt..hab es dann vertickert, als ich bemerkte, dass es bald den Geist aufgibt. Die Soundkarte + Beyerdynamic Lösung ist wirklich die beste auf dem Markt.
> Bildschirm würde ich auf Ramons' Rat eingehen.
> 
> Ansonsten noch Viel Glück






Da hast du wohl recht.  Mal schauen, wie lange ich noch die Geduld bewahren kann.  
Trotzdem danke für deinen Ratschlag.

@ der-pc-nutzer


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Sähe dann wohl genauso aus wie in Beitrag #3


 
Okay, gut zu wissen. 


@ Roundy

Ich finde deinen Bildschirm im moment nicht so gut, trotzdem danke für deine Meinung.



*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. September 2014)

Einen WQHD Monitor würde ich dir grundsätzlich ans Herz legen, deine 290er wird aber höchstens in mittleren bis hohen Details brauchbare Bildraten aussprucken-ich rede wohlgemerkt von Grafikkrachern à la BF4;Crysis,FC usw

Da du aber auf Ultra spielen möchtest und deinen PC 7 Jahre lang benutzen willst, wird die 290er bei WQHD spätestens in einem Jahr dem enormen Speicherhunger der Spiele zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. September 2014)

Okay, gibt es denn ein alternativen Monitor, der zur Hardware besser passen könnte?

Wobei, ich kann den Anspruch "alles auf Ultra" zu spielen schon ein wenig drosseln.


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. September 2014)

Wie gesagt in WQHD wirst du IM MOMENT auf mittel bis hoch spielen können, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, dann wird die Leistung dafür auch nicht mehr reichen.

Bei FHD Monis kenn ich mich nicht aus sorry


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2014)

Nää sogar eine 280x schafft Auf mid bis High Wqhd ~50 fps( zwar nicht gerade Watch Bugs mit 2500xFxaa oder wie das heisst) 
Dann schafft eine 290 alles @high


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. September 2014)

Eine meiner 280X mit OC schafft Battlefield 4 @ Ultra in WQHD mit 60FPS, jedoch wird das nicht die nächsten 7 Jahre so bleiben.

In Crysis 3 werden jedoch weder die 280x noch die 290 brauchbare FPS Raten @WQHD @ Ultra herbeizaubern können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. September 2014)

Mit ner 7 Jahre alten Grafikkarte geht  heut auch nix mehr- da ist jede igp schneller-  Sieh dir mal Benchmarks mit ner GTX 8700/9700 an


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

Eben. Mit FHD hätte er etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit.


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

> Sieh dir mal Benchmarks mit ner GTX 8700/9700 an



Ich hab noch ne 8600GT hier und die rennt und rennt, ist aber auf passiv umgebaut und läuft nur mit 500 Mhz, für Youtube allemal genug


----------



## basarcan (6. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne 8600GT hier und die rennt und rennt, ist aber auf passiv umgebaut und läuft nur mit 500 Mhz, für Youtube allemal genug


 
Hab auch noch eine 9600 GT in meinem Wohnzimmerrechner. Läuft schon seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme. 

Reicht auch für Blueray's auf einen 55 Zoll Fernseher..für 3D dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne 8600GT hier und die rennt und rennt, ist aber auf passiv umgebaut und läuft nur mit 500 Mhz, für Youtube allemal genug



Wie läuft die normal? Aber zocken ist dann Schluss, ne?
@ Bascarcan (richtig?) Das ist nicht schlechte für eine so alte Grafikkarte


----------



## The_Dragon (6. September 2014)

_Moin und danke für eure Meinungen!_



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Eben. Mit FHD hätte er etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit.


Ich denke ich werde auch weiterhin erstmal bei FHD bleiben.

Auf WQHD könnte man dann irgendwann sicherlich mal umrüsten.


_Offtopic: Ich habe derzeit eine XFX GTX 9800+ Black Edition im System. Die hält sich nun auch schon über 6 Jahre._


----------



## basarcan (6. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @ Bascarcan (richtig?) Das ist nicht schlechte für eine so alte Grafikkarte


 
Ja stimmt wirklich..hab diese hier Products :: Gainward 9600GT 512MB
Naja dafür ist sie jetzt nicht so effizient. Wird sicherlich irgendwann gegen eine GTX 750ti ausgetauscht.

PS.: Basarcan


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

The_Dragon schrieb:


> _Moin und danke für eure Meinungen!_
> 
> 
> Ich denke ich werde auch weiterhin erstmal bei FHD bleiben.
> ...


WQHD wird eh immer billiger.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. September 2014)

Wie war das noch gleich? Ach ja: Muss es immer Ultra sein? 

Wenn man WQHD hat, braucht man doch kein BF4 auf super Ultra Settings mit maximalen AA.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2014)

Oder Watch Dogs. Der User hier im Forum "Ion" hat dazu ein Special verfasst.
@basarcan die 750ti wäre wohl die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2014)

*Moin moin*, 

einige Wochen ist es her - da habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht über einen neuen Rechner. Informationen wurden ausgetauscht, vieles wurde besprochen und noch mehr wurde gefeilt. 
Verschiedenste Systeme habe ich mit Hilfe und einigen Guides als auch im Beisein einer besonderen Person zusammengestellt. Danke schön  !! 

Gedanken häuften sich, mehrere Tabellen und Grafiken entstanden und Tag ein Tag aus wurden Preiseverglichen. Eine Email folgte der Nächsten. Im Teamspeak wurde über das übliche hinaus jede Feinheit bis ins kleinste Detail abgestimmt. Doch nur eine Konfiguration hat es letzt endlich in den Warenkorb geschafft.

Was für ein Rechenwerk ist hier nur am entstehen? Wann treffen die Teile nur ein? Wie wird es nach dem Eigenbau aussehen? Wird es funktionieren, falls ja - wie gut oder schlecht? Wieso .... ?

Habt ein wenig Geduld in kürze werde ich diese und andere Fragen beantworten.
[size=-2]http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-475532​[/size]*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Oktober 2014)

*Moin moin,*

ich wollte euch darüber informieren, dass _vermutlich _alle Komponenten angekommen sind. _Vermutlich _ aus dem Grunde, weil ich bisher mich zusammenreißen konnte und die sechs Pakete noch verschlossen neben mir stehen.

Bilder lade ich später hier noch hoch. 

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
The Dragon*
_[Dies ist mein 200. Beitrag!]_​


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Oktober 2014)

Herlichen Glückwunsch zu den 200 Beiträgen, und jetzt reiss endlich die Pakete auf


----------



## Joda369 (3. März 2015)

Kann mal wer ne Wunschliste erstellen welche Komponenten alle verwendet wurden?
LG


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. März 2015)

Sonst geht's noch? Nimm einen deiner 8 Threads, der hier ist 4 Monate alt.


----------

